# New Elite Energy 32 on order!(Pics added)



## Cole Henry (Dec 28, 2013)

I literally spent the whole day yesterday shooting every new 2014 bow on the market available to me. 3 different Archery shops across 3 different counties. I shot Mathews, Bowtech, PSE, Hoyt, and Elite.. Ranking in by a landslide (to me that is) I ranked the Elite energy 32 at the top of my list. This bow felt unreal to me. I have never shot a bow so smooth. It blew the Creed XS out the water no comparison, and this is coming from a guy that has shot nothing but Mathews for 7 years now. I wish I could have shot an Obsession but did not have any dealers close to give one a shot. I can not wait for it to come in and start slinging arrows with this thing!


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 28, 2013)

You will like it the dual sync two track cam on that bow its a shooter got to love the let off and valley not to mention how accurate and easy to tune. More dealers are picking up the Obsession maybe next time. The bow you ordered does shoot good.


----------



## Cole Henry (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah it really did feel great. There are about 5 bow shops within 45 minutes of Tampa. Hopefully one can pick them up this year. Would still love to shoot one.


----------



## HCdawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you shot the elite answer or hunter from last year? If so, how does the 32 compare to those?


----------



## Cole Henry (Dec 28, 2013)

HCdawg said:


> Have you shot the elite answer or hunter from last year? If so, how does the 32 compare to those?


I have not shot the previous years Elite bows. The Energy is the only one I have shot both the 32 and the 35.


----------



## HCdawg (Dec 28, 2013)

I have the answer, I am afraid if I shoot the new one I will come home with another one.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 28, 2013)

The Energy 35 I shot had a much better draw cycle than the 13 Hunter I shot.  They smoothed out the new cams IMO.  It was still stiffer than I expected at the back of the cycle, but thats an Elite to me.

If you need any help with your bow on setup, PM Tracker1 here.  He's had the E32 for awhile, and can probably shoot you some good tips.


----------



## huntfishwork (Dec 28, 2013)

Shot the elite 32, Hoyt faktor, creed, and creed xs today. I was very impressed with the faktor.


----------



## Cole Henry (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Kris. I also liked the Faktor alot and was probably my second choice. That finish that comes on the Elites looked top notch and cant beat that warranty.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Dec 28, 2013)

I also have a energy 32 on the way!


----------



## Tracker1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Can't go wrong with an Elite!!!!


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm leaning real hard toward the E32 after trying out a few new bows, I still have a few more to try though. And to be honest I had never even thought about buying the elite until I shot it!


----------



## Cole Henry (Jan 1, 2014)

Randypoo6292 said:


> I'm leaning real hard toward the E32 after trying out a few new bows, I still have a few more to try though. And to be honest I had never even thought about buying the elite until I shot it!



Same here.. Never even thought about it. But I am sold now. Can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## gsubo (Jan 1, 2014)

What are these bows going for?  Im getting the new bow bug and this one has really caught my eye.  Unfortunately the closest dealer is a couple hours away from me.


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mid to high 800's. Depending on where ya go.


----------



## Cole Henry (Jan 2, 2014)

Tracker1 said:


> Mid to high 800's. Depending on where ya go.


exactly.. mid 800's


----------



## steeleshark2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I shot the Energy 32 today. It is a really nice shooter. I do have an Obsession Evolution on order. The energy had a very similar feel. You made a great choice!


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 3, 2014)

gsubo said:


> What are these bows going for?  Im getting the new bow bug and this one has really caught my eye.  Unfortunately the closest dealer is a couple hours away from me.



Around 750.00 on ArcheryTalk. Some are new with the tags, some have been shot. With their warranty WHO CARES if its been shot though!
I talk to alot of folks who just dont get it about Elites transferrable warranty. Blows the other bow companies out of the water!


----------



## bacon6 (Jan 20, 2014)

i got the elite hunter last year and absolutly love it   Elite's are the best IMO  you'll love it!!


----------



## Cole Henry (Feb 11, 2014)

Finally got her today and all tuned up. I added the new 2014 8 inch Bee stinger pro hunter stabilizer, QAD HDX rest, and a trophy ridge react 5 pin sight. 292 fps with a 365 grain arrow at 27.5 inch draw 70 lbs. Very happy with the way this bow shoots and couldnt be happier. Now just gotta wait for September! 

http:// [URL=http://s796.photobucket.com/user/colehammond86/media/20140211_140732_zpsp9cremmt.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## dh88 (Feb 11, 2014)

gsubo said:


> What are these bows going for?  Im getting the new bow bug and this one has really caught my eye.  Unfortunately the closest dealer is a couple hours away from me.



Satilla river outdoors in Douglas has them in stock for 799.They also carry hoyt,bowtech,obsession and pse


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 12, 2014)

The Energy 32 felt heavy to me compared to the Creed, just my 2 cents


----------



## Cole Henry (Feb 12, 2014)

z71mathewsman said:


> The Energy 32 felt heavy to me compared to the Creed, just my 2 cents



Yes, the Energy 32 is about 5 ounces heavier than the creed xs. I shot the creed xs for weeks before I ordered mine trying to decide what to get but the shot to me felt nowhere near as nice compared to the energy. With all the stuff I pack in to a stand a few ounces doesnt bother me too much. I also think I can hold the bow on target a little better with a little more weight on it


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mine is on the way I ended up ordering the 80lb e32. 
Goldtip big game 100+
Trophy ridge react 5 pin
Elite quad rest
And tightspot quiver
Is it too early to be counting down the days till sept


----------



## Tank1202 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice rig you got there Cole Henry.


----------



## Cole Henry (Feb 16, 2014)

Randypoo6292 said:


> Mine is on the way I ended up ordering the 80lb e32.
> Goldtip big game 100+
> Trophy ridge react 5 pin
> Elite quad rest
> ...



It is never too early!!


----------



## Cole Henry (Feb 16, 2014)

Tank1202 said:


> Nice rig you got there Cole Henry.



Thank you


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Mar 5, 2014)

Got my 80 pound 32 today, got it set up for the most part, just waiting on elite quad rest and elite stab.

With my temporary whisker on and with a 480.8 grain finished arrow it was slingin em at 294. I think with the quad I may break 300fps.. Either way this thing is mean and it's a shooter for sure


----------



## Cole Henry (Mar 6, 2014)

I dont think you will have to worry about getting pass throughs with that bad boy!


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol I sure hope not. I switched to rage extreme 125 gr... It should quarter and skin the deer on the shot


----------

